
Exposure to untrustworthy websites in the 2016 US election - pulisse
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41562-020-0833-x
======
pulisse
Ungated preprint, for those without Nature access:
[https://www.dartmouth.edu/~nyhan/fake-
news-2016.pdf](https://www.dartmouth.edu/~nyhan/fake-news-2016.pdf).

